# Hi, need help with sick kitten



## jbs007 (Sep 5, 2010)

I picked up a stray kitten off the side of the road saturday night and need help helping it. It was really sick and had bad eyes. I took it to the vet yesterday and blew a bunch of money on kitty medicine for her resperatory infection. I'm looking here for help on what I can do to help her eyes. I can't keep this cat. I am not a "cat person" and I'm moving across country in 3 weeks and need to give it away, but I don't think anyone is going to go for an ad for a free blind cat. 

About her eyes, it looks like that little third eyelid or whatever is covering up most of the eyes. I know she can see a little bit; she'll follow my hand if im waving it in front of her. Has anyone seen this before? Is there anything I can do? Thanks in advance

BTW, I'm in North Carolina by the coast if you or someone you know wants a free cat. Comes with $90 of kitty medicine and a litter box free.

Oh yeah. "hi". I'm Jared. Why can't I just post in the "health" forum? I don't like these rules. Who is really going to sign up on a cat forum for illegitimate reasons?








I


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Jared,

The rules are in place because there are terrible people who join and post pictures of kittens on fire and horrible things like that, usually in the middle of the night so they're there for everyone to see in the morning. 

The third eyelid should retract once she's feeling better. Cleo had that same issue when she was sick, too.

After you post once more, I can move this to Health & Nutrition for you, or you can start another post there.

This little kitty is adorable and it's wonderful that you're taking care of her, even if it's temporary.


----------



## jbs007 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, there are some weird people out there...

Well thanks. She's got plenty of antibiotics and stuff so hopefully the eyes will get better. Can anyone tell me what kind of cat this is? Or at least if it looks like a long haired or short haired cat? Someone who might take it is interested.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

It's wonderful that you helped her. From the looks of her, she'll have very silky fur.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The third eye lid will be exposed when the cat is feeling under the weather, or sometimes can indicate dehydration. Did the vet give her fluids? From what I can see from the pics, she doesn't appear to have any discharge that would indicate an infection, so medicated eye drops may not be needed. What did the vet reccommend? I might consider putting in non-medicated eye drops ("eye lube") incase her eyes are a little dry, causing that membrane to stick.

My hit-by-car kitten had his third eye lids half way out during the worst of his days, before he was on the mend. They slowly shrank back and now his eyes are clear!


----------



## jbs007 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, the vet gave me eye drops, antibiotics, liver and iron suppliment, and some other dietary or amune supplement. 

When I picked her up her eyes were so swollen all i saw was red tissue when I tried opening her eye lids. It looked like she didn't have eyes. There was also a lot of puss leaking from them. I put neosporin in her eyes the first day and a half I had her before taking her to the vet. Her eyes were much better by then and now they just have the third eyelid covering them. Glad to hear the eye thing might not be permanent. 

Since the antibiotics she is eating A LOT more; almost an entire can of food today. Drinking lots of water too. She is definately doing a lot better overall. I really hope its not long before her eyes get uncovered. I really need to get rid of this thing in a week...

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 30, 2010)

Awww poor baby! 

Get as much water in her as you can! I'm sure someone will take her, she looks adorable!


----------



## cupton50 (Sep 11, 2010)

You say you are not a cat person but I don't believe it. What you have done for this little kittie is great. You have saved its life. There's a special place in Heaven for people like you. It's ashame you can't keep her because she would love you forever and you her. You are a really nice person.


----------



## Heart Broken (Sep 12, 2010)

You r doing a great thing helping this kitten, we need more peope like u in the world my friend. Take care and good luck.


----------



## candes (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, great job! She is a real beauty. And I can tell just by looking at her that she has a super sweet disposition. Gonna be someones lifetime bestis friend.


----------

